# Just what IS an "Oak" stove?



## FanMan (Dec 21, 2012)

Like the title says, just what IS an "Oak" stove?   I've seen pictures of many, "Round Oak", "Modern Oak", "Glenwood Oak", "Royal Oak", etc.  Is it a particular style or construction?  They all seem to be cylinder stoves.


----------



## coaly (Dec 21, 2012)

Antique cylinder stoves by different manufacturers; In the horse and carriage days, hauling them was a problem, so they were made at local foundries and their names stayed local to an area.
LOTS of different Oak names here;
http://www.gingercreekstoves.com/More_Antique_Stoves.php

Just Google each stove name for dealers that specialize in each brand;
http://www.roundoakman.com/
http://216.71.68.8/heating_stoves/cylinder/glenwood_oak_f-cyl864.html


----------



## FanMan (Dec 22, 2012)

Understood, it's the widespread use of the "Oak" name that made me wonder if it refers to a particular style of stove... lots of stoves with "Oak" in the name but no "Hickory" or "Maple"...


----------



## geoxman (Dec 22, 2012)

JMHO but hickory and maple don't roll off the tongue as easy as oak, nor do I think it sounds as majestic/regal. If I were marketing a stove back in that era I would also have chosen "oak" over those other names. good luck


----------



## bentonbee (Dec 22, 2012)

I always assumed it was someone coping someone else's good selling design.  I have a Round Oak stove. Very good stove.
here is some history on them...  Beckwith designed the orginal Round Oak design.  Some of the parts looked like they had oak bark on them also..for decoration

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Philo_D._Beckwith


----------



## Dune (Dec 23, 2012)

Oak, "the King's wood". My assumption is that oak in the name equals top of product line.


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm running a Webster Oak. It's from the Webster Stove Company, out of St. Louis, circa 1983. The more I use it, the more I like it. There is very little info out there about it.


----------



## geoxman (Dec 30, 2012)

Did you mean circa 1893? I see those pop up on CL from time to time


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 30, 2012)

geoxman said:


> Did you mean circa 1893? I see those pop up on CL from time to time


No, 1983. It's actually pretty high tech. It uses the same Cat as the Dutchwest stoves, and has a large secondary air tube that travels through the firebox before it's injected just under the cat. The company made high end, old looking stoves. They were short lived because of price i believe.


----------



## PA. Woodsman (Dec 30, 2012)

webby3650 said:


> I'm running a Webster Oak. It's from the Webster Stove Company, out of St. Louis, circa 1983. The more I use it, the more I like it. There is very little info out there about it.


 

That's pretty cool !


----------



## coaly (Dec 30, 2012)

FanMan said:


> Understood, it's the widespread use of the "Oak" name that made me wonder if it refers to a particular style of stove... lots of stoves with "Oak" in the name but no "Hickory" or "Maple"...


 
Here's a Old Hickory; check out the O's on the front door in the name;
Atlanta Stove Works


----------



## webby3650 (Dec 30, 2012)

PA. Woodsman said:


> That's pretty cool !


Thanks. I got it for free, minus the paint and the new cat. It was replaced with a Blaze King Princess because the bypass wasn't working properly and the flue was clogged.


----------



## lfrey (Oct 18, 2013)

webby3650 said:


> Thanks. I got it for free, minus the paint and the new cat. It was replaced with a Blaze King Princess because the bypass wasn't working properly and the flue was clogged.



I recently bought a house that has a Webster Oak installed in the family room.  It is a beautiful stove, but does not operate as well as I think it should. There does not seem to be a way to damp the fire down, so it burns fast and then goes out. It holds a fire for maybe 4 hours with a good load of wood, but does not smolder and leaves unburned wood and coals. There is no damper on the stove or stovepipe,  and it leaks smoke from under the top when I start it, because there is a sizable gap between the bottom barrel-shaped portion of the stove body and the top portion which houses the connection for the stovepipe. I'm not sure if there should be a gasket there, or if the gap is intentional, but after reading your posts I am getting a strong feeling that there are parts missing. 

When I look into my stove and up at the roof of it, I do not see an enclosed box for a cat.  I see the roof of the stove, with ridges similar to those on the outside. (I'm hoping that since you have a Webster you will know what I mean by this.) I am wondering if the catalytic converter was removed.

Do you think my stove needs a cat?  Where would I get one, and how would I install it?


----------



## Jumpa (Jan 4, 2016)

Here is miy OAK e from  STOKEY ... also does this stove have any asbestos in it ?


----------



## OldHickory1005 (Apr 5, 2018)

I have this same Old Hickory wood stove.   I have been trying to find out info on this but I can't find anything.  I know it's made by Atlanta Stove Works but what year was it made and what is the model number?


----------



## coaly (Apr 5, 2018)

Never saw a number on an Old Hickory so I think they only made one size with that model name. Atlanta used numbers on box stove styles to designate log length such as the Box 27 or Box 32 or Woodsman 24. All production ceased in 1957.


----------

